# Buying cheese on eBay



## Constance (Jul 10, 2006)

I was browsing on eBay this morning and found this item:

   1.
       PARMIGIANO REGGIANO 1LB. (APPRX)FROM ITALY,IMPORTED.
   2.
      CASARO PROVOLONE 1LB.(APPRX).
   3.
      THE FAMOUS ALPS SOPRESSATA 1LB(APPRX).

The buy it now price was $25.95 + $10.00 shipping, and I ordered it. I haven't been able to find the Parmigiano Reggiano around here at all, and we love Provolone. My husband is a sausage eater, so I'm sure he'll enjoy the Sopressata. 
So what do you think...did I get a pretty good buy?


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 10, 2006)

Cheese on Ebay  .........sorry but I just got a kick out of this.  Its amazing what you can buy on there.


----------



## GB (Jul 10, 2006)

Well I don't think you got a great deal, but you probably did not get ripped off either. 

Here are some online places for the parm reg to give you an idea of price.


----------



## Home chef (Jul 10, 2006)

I've had to pay upwards of $16.00 per pound for Parm Reg at times. I have recently discovered a great little Itallian market about 1/2 mile from my house. His Parm Reg is stamped and certified and sells it for around $12.00 per pound in cryovac.


----------



## mish (Jul 10, 2006)

Connie, I bid and buy on ebay often, but I would not buy food on ebay.  Since you've already ordered it, I hope it works out. I would check on line for specialty stores that ship to your door.


----------



## Home chef (Jul 10, 2006)

I buy my vanilla beans on Ebay. No one carried them around here. I can get 12 pods for $6.00 shipped on Ebay.


----------



## Swann (Jul 10, 2006)

Home chef said:
			
		

> I buy my vanilla beans on Ebay. No one carried them around here. I can get 12 pods for $6.00 shipped on Ebay.



I wonder how they can sell them that cheaply..... usually the pods are about $3 each. How good are they? Have they gotten hard? Lack flavor? Curious.


----------



## Home chef (Jul 10, 2006)

NO, they are fantastic. I originally bought them to make LemonCello (sp) about a month ago. Since then I've used them to make vanilla infused sugar which is GREAT for baking as well as other misc uses. My cupboard is FULL of wonderful vanilla flavor.

These beand are only about 1 month old. They came vac-u-sealed and are about 6" to 8" long. They were very fresh when I got them. I placed them in a small Zip-Lock and they are still very pliable and moist.


----------



## Swann (Jul 10, 2006)

Sounds great Home Chef..... I'll have to check out eBay. Thanks!


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 10, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> I was browsing on eBay this morning and found this item:
> 
> 1.
> PARMIGIANO REGGIANO 1LB. (APPRX)FROM ITALY,IMPORTED.
> ...


 

I dunno, looks pretty good to me. I have bought fair trade coffee and baklava before on ebay and received wonderful products both times. Because I order so much food online, I would not hesitate to buy food on ebay, after I carefully consider the seller, pay close attention to feedback.


----------



## Constance (Jul 10, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Well I don't think you got a great deal, but you probably did not get ripped off either.
> 
> Here are some online places for the parm reg to give you an idea of price.



GB, I checked out the site, and the second item on the list is the one I bought. I noticed the first item, 2.5 oz of Parmigiano Reggiano was $50. 

I think I did OK price-wise. Let's hope the stuff arrives in good shape.


----------



## GB (Jul 11, 2006)

Constance what I am wondering about are the shipping costs. That is where the cost might come into play. 

I have heard good things from people who have bought food on eBay. I hope your experience is as good!


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 11, 2006)

As a buyer and seller on ebay, I can say that figuring shipping costs is difficult.  But I have sold some large items and have lost a lot of money by charging too little for shipping.  Like the time I sold a six foot snow sled, or even a good working printer.  But if someone is selling the same item, you will quickly learn what your shipping costs are.  Do you charge for shipping supplies or the cost of gas to the PO??  The ten dollar charge for the cheese does not seem out of line.  My guess it will cost them at least 8.00 for actual shipping costs, plus cost of material, time and transport.


----------



## Constance (Jul 11, 2006)

I thought the $10 shipping charge was pretty decent. The closest place I might be able to find this cheese around here is about 40 miles away, and by the time we pay for gas and eat lunch, the trip would cost considerably more than that. 
I just hope it's not melted when I get it.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 11, 2006)

Formaggio Kitchen is one of the best cheese purveyors in the country.  

They ship now.  But the are pricey.


----------



## auntdot (Jul 11, 2006)

We have just gone over 500 purchases on eBay (we have family members who are collectors, and do a bit of collecting ourselves, even purchased a specific older model computer there that I needed to have at home for work, seems the software would not run on a modern model). And have only been burned once, but it was a cheap food item.

Tried eBay food a couple of times a few years ago, mostly spices and a few other items, and was not impressed.  But have not done so recently.

Imagine if you see how many items the seller has sold (first thing we always look at, too few you are gambling in my humble opinion), and the feedback rating (if not excellent look at the individual comments), you are probably fine.

Buy a fair amount of food items on the web, primarily for gifts, but generally just go to well known commercial sources.

Have to go back and put in food and see what is there.

Good luck Constance and let us know how it works out.


----------



## Toots (Jul 11, 2006)

I've bought parm-reg on ebay before.  I got a 3 lb wedge for $30 - my only problem was it took 7 days to get to me and they did not refrigerate or pack it in any type of cooling material.  Plus it sat on my porch for an entire day in 90 degree weather until I got home. 
I was going to throw it out but I refrigerated it and I used it all up.  Note - the parm was not as good as what I've ordered from other online retailers (Dean & Delucla, igourmet, etc).


----------



## Constance (Jul 14, 2006)

I got my cheeses and sausage today. Inside the cardboard box was a little styrofoam cooler box and a cold pack, which was still cold when we opened the package. We haven't tasted the cheeses yet, but they smell wonderful. We did try the sausage, and it is fantastic...very rich and full of garlic. 
We won't have to worry about vampires tonight.


----------



## Corinne (Jul 15, 2006)

Constance - thanks for the follow-up. I've been wondering how you made out with your purchase!


----------



## GB (Jul 16, 2006)

That sounds like a huge success so far. How great that it was packaged that way. Sounds like you are dealing with someone who takes pride in their product. Way to go Constance!


----------



## far3 (Jul 27, 2006)

I wouldnt be auctioning on somthing that I didnt know what was in it, like food. but whatever floats your boat :-D


----------



## Constance (Jul 28, 2006)

Just wanted to let you all know...I cooked some fettucine Sunday, and dressed it simply with olive oil, a bit of butter, garlic, S&P and the grated Parmsiagno Reggiano. 
It was my first taste of the real thing, and wow! It really does have a far superior flavor to other parmesans I've tasted. It also goes farther, as the flavor is much more pronounced.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 29, 2006)

I like buying cheese from these guys they have it all
http://www.igourmet.com/


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 29, 2006)

I've bought DVDs, jewelry, coins, clothes, even a car on ebay, but I didn't even know you could buy cheese!  lol  You learn something every day.   

 Barbara


----------



## Constance (Jul 31, 2006)

Crew, that is quite a company. I've bookmarked the site...I'd like to try some of the Maytag Bleu Cheese that Emeril is always talking about.


----------

